# Knit Colorful Jumper Dress



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Using the chunky yarn and the various colors make this another fun pattern to work. Because there's no difficult sleeve placements, this jumper dress works up fast. Choose your favorite bright colors and have fun.

This listing is for the pattern of the pictured Jumper, another Laurel Lane Knits original design. In the sample I used Lion Brand "Hometown" 100% acrylic machine washable super bulky yarn, which means a QUICK KNIT.

Pattern $4.50

Pattern is written for:
SIZES: 1/2 (3/4)

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS
Chest Approx 24 (25)
Length approx. 15 ( 17)"

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colorful-jumper-dress

http://www.etsy.com/listing/103275102/colorful-jumper-dress-knitting-pattern


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love this dress! That is the cutest thing I have seen. I love the colors and the way you have used them in the dress. This is another have to have because some of the little girls I have fallen in love with will look purely beautiful in it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful patterns and wonderful colors.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you both. You know I love that bulky yarn and I love color!!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is one of the sweetest little knitted dresses i have seen,i love everything about it..Beautiful Design.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, what FUN!!! Love kids in colors! Looks so comfortable, too!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all!!! These knit up so fast and were a lot of fun!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for posting - these are really lovely I reckon one would look good in James Brett Marble Chunky.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG! That is priceless!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> thank you for posting - these are really lovely I reckon one would look good in James Brett Marble Chunky.


I'm sure it would, just get your gauge for correct sizing, you may have to try another size needle, but with the chunky and bulky yarns the gauge swatch works up really fast so you can get to your project really quick


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

pretty.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Love the little dress, so colorful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love all the colors you've used in this sweet dress. Would you please talk to my daughter about my order for a grandaughter? LOVE my grandsons to pieces but it's time for a little girl, don't you think?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I love all the colors you've used in this sweet dress. Would you please talk to my daughter about my order for a grandaughter? LOVE my grandsons to pieces but it's time for a little girl, don't you think?


Send me her address I'll have a good talk with her  although it will probably be a waste of time. I have tried to talk my daughter into another baby, I need a model, but our kids can be so selfish, they never think of what's good for their knitting mothers


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

What kind of amazing doll is that?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's so colourful and cute - lovely design


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the dress and your doll.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Connie W said:


> What kind of amazing doll is that?


The doll is a reborn sculpt called "Arianna" by Reva Schick. It is a 28" doll and so perfect for displaying such an adorable dress.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Have bookmarked this pattern info! Great find for a later project. The dress is so, so cute! Thanks for finding and sharing.....


----------

